# My "When The Earth Stood Still" diorama



## SJF

I built this mini-diorama of Gort staring down a pair of soldiers from the film, The Day The Earth Stood Still.

http://mcfergeson.110mb.com/day.htm

Sean


----------



## Seaview

Nice! I admit that I've sometimes wondered what to do with my own Gort, who just stands imposingly in a corner of my bookshelf! Very inspiring! Thanks, Sean!


----------



## John P

That's a mighty big Gort ya got there!


----------



## SJF

Seaview said:


> Nice! I admit that I've sometimes wondered what to do with my own Gort, who just stands imposingly in a corner of my bookshelf! Very inspiring! Thanks, Sean!


You're most very welcome. Glad to hear you like it!



John P said:


> That's a mighty big Gort ya got there!


Don't mess with my Gort, fella. :freak: 

Which reminds me, Gort would make a heck of a bodyguard! 

Sean


----------



## liskorea317

SJF said:


> I built this mini-diorama of Gort staring down a pair of soldiers from the film, The Day The Earth Stood Still.
> 
> http://mcfergeson.110mb.com/day.htm
> 
> Sean


 Really nice!


----------



## SJF

Thanks! 

Sean


----------



## wolfman66

Shawn you pulled off what nobody that seen has done with this Geo Gort kit and IMOP looks just like a scene straight out of the Movie







.Fantastic work all around







!


----------



## SJF

Thanks very much, Dan! I appreciate it. 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey

Very good diorama.

The only thing I'd add if possible to it is his visor coming up to add even more drama.


----------



## SJF

Thank you!

Yeah, it would even be nice to be able to light Gort's eye up. Maybe the next one. 

Sean


----------



## Trekkriffic

That's one gorgeous Gort ya got there!


----------



## roadrner

Just like the movie! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF

Trekkriffic said:


> That's one gorgeous Gort ya got there!





roadrner said:


> Just like the movie! :thumbsup: rr


Thanks very much, fellas!

Sean


----------



## louspal

Silly little men! Their weapons are useless against GORT! Nice job going the extra mile with the diorama.


----------



## SJF

Thanks very much! I appreciate it. 

Sean


----------



## bucwheat

Very nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Thanks very much!

Sean


----------



## flygal46

Hello to my fellow modelers. ~ Kimberly


----------



## flygal46

*Day The Earth Stood Still; Gort Model*

I also made a Gort model after viewing Sean's model. I can't believe he sold his on eBay but I was happy to see he did make alot of money off it. 

I will put the link to a photo of my model on another post.

Great job Sean. ~ Kimberly


----------



## flygal46

*Gort Model*

Here is my model made with a nickle plate Gort who stands 5 inches tall. I used 3 inch soldiers, but only because I could not find any that were 3 1/2 inches tall. 

I also made a "Blob" model from the movie of the same name, using toy soldiers. I'll try to post that one too.

~ Kimberly King


----------



## SJF

flygal46 said:


> I also made a Gort model after viewing Sean's model. I can't believe he sold his on eBay but I was happy to see he did make alot of money off it.
> 
> I will put the link to a photo of my model on another post.
> 
> Great job Sean. ~ Kimberly


Hello, Kimberly! Great to see you here. And thanks very much. Yeah, I sold my Gort because I needed some extra cash. The money will pay for a new camera light that will make my pictures brighter. 



flygal46 said:


> Here is my model made with a nickle plate Gort who stands 5 inches tall. I used 3 inch soldiers, but only because I could not find any that were 3 1/2 inches tall.
> 
> I also made a "Blob" model from the movie of the same name, using toy soldiers. I'll try to post that one too.
> 
> ~ Kimberly King


Superb job! :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing the Blob.

Sean


----------



## mcdougall

Very Great work on these dios':thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## flygal46

I did follow your eBay sale just to see how you did. As stated you did a great job and let me create my own model. I do like the non-shiny Gort you used, but can't seem to find that model for sale anywhere. Anyhow I'm glad you were able to sell that. Hope you see my Blob model. I just so happened to find this website when I saw a Wasp model, which I don't have. Great job again, Kim


----------



## SJF

Mega Hobby has one for sale here: 

http://www.megahobby.com/gortwithbasemicromaniaseriesgeometric.aspx

It's the Gort from the Micro Mania Series line from Geometric. He's solid resin, in 1/24 scale. You can also shop around for him at online shops, or on Ebay. I bought mine back in the 90s at a Chiller show, and he only had a basic base. 

Yes, I saw your Blob model, and loved it! I commented about it in that thread. 

Sean


----------



## 69Cougar

*Gort*

Awesome subject!!


----------



## SJF

Thanks!

Sean


----------

